

Financial Times on finance for German startups via corporate VC model - chalst
http://nicosiamoneynews.com/2012/03/12/in-search-of-outside-inspiration/

======
chalst
Sorry for linking to a cut-and-paste site, but the FT's syndication model is
rather a nuisance. The original story is at

[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/b0a854f8-6a1b-11e1-a26e-00144feabd...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/b0a854f8-6a1b-11e1-a26e-00144feabdc0.html)

has title "In search of outside inspiration", and has Chris Bryant's byline.

